# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Nhờ chỉ nơi mua nguồn cắt plasma ở hn

## Diyodira

Nhờ ae nào ở HN chỉ giúp, chỗ bán nguồn cắt Plasma China mới 100%.

mình cần con cỡ 50A or 60A, có pilot càng tốt, khoảng đầu tuần sau mình ra HN.

Thanks ae HN, khi nào ra mình xin hậu tạ và hân hạnh được giao lưu.

Thanks

----------


## Tuấn

Véo cằm cụ Di zô đi ra ra Hà lội. Cụ cần xe ôm giá rẻ thì ới em nha  :Smile: 

Nguồn cắt plasma thì có mấy chỗ em hay mua máy hàn, nguồn plasma cũng có, cụ lượn một buổi chắc chọn được òi  :Smile:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## mayhancatkimloai

> Nhờ ae nào ở HN chỉ giúp, chỗ bán nguồn cắt Plasma China mới 100%.
> 
> mình cần con cỡ 50A or 60A, có pilot càng tốt, khoảng đầu tuần sau mình ra HN.
> 
> Thanks ae HN, khi nào ra mình xin hậu tạ và hân hạnh được giao lưu.
> 
> Thanks


Bên cty mình có bán nguồn cắt plasma từ nhỏ đến lớn - Bruco - SX tại china

----------


## duccuong1974

Tôi hiện có con nguồn 100a tq hiệu tayor8 lgk-100. Đã xử lý để phù hợp với máy CNC, do nhu cầu nâng cấp nguồn mỹ muốn bán. nếu bann quan tâm liên hệ 0989389438

----------


## lonnit

A có cần nữa k ạ.bên e có máy cắt,nguồn cắt phụ tùng đầy đủ.cắt cnc,cắt laser.a quan tâm ghé xưởng e để biết rõ hơn.
c ty tnhh kỹ thuật CNC VIET
844 phúc diễn.từ liêm.hà nội.
liên hệ:Mr bao:0978064103.

----------


## duykhanh36

Bác liên hệ 0961.81.88.99 nhé. Ship tận giường cho bác

----------


## ThanhRed-e

Nếu Bác cần Phụ Kiện thì có thể liên hệ bên em. Hàng đảm bảo. Ngoài ra bên em đang có trương trình khuyến mãi. Thanks!!!

----------

